# Firefox 4 Beta launches



## Thoob (Jun 29, 2010)

TechRadar said:
			
		

> Mozilla has released the first candidate build for its Firefox 4 browser beta, with the latest version slated for an official launch in November later this year.
> 
> We told you all about Mozilla's plans for Firefox 4 early last month, when the darlings of the open source development scene released a set of slides outlines the latest overhaul of its internet browser.
> 
> ...



Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems a tad faster and the Chrome-inspired look is nice too.

Source
Download


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

I might just have to try this!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

cool an update. looks much more better and it's faster?


----------



## Lushay (Jun 29, 2010)

It's so much faster...


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

Will the old themes still work?


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 29, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Will the old themes still work?


Guess not, since the whole UI is different. I hope AdBlock+ get's ported to FF4 fast tho...


----------



## Thoob (Jun 29, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old themes still work, but there seems to be a bug in that when another theme is applied the minimize, maximize and close buttons disappear. AdBlock+ is already updated, I'm using it now!


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 29, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nvm, running it now with the theme and the adblock+ addon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But idd, the buttons are gone


----------



## Thoob (Jun 29, 2010)

Another thing, multiple_ tabs_ seem to show as multiple_ windows_ on the Win7 taskbar.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Another thing, multiple_ tabs_ seem to show as multiple_ windows_ on the Win7 taskbar.


That's a "feature".
I heard some opera fanboy in my class talking about that really proud.

Correct me if I'm wrong tho.

EDIT:
Damn, it IS really fast compared to FF3!


----------



## Nikolay (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the new loading image. This thing is really zooming past the interwebs, pew pew pew!


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice. Downloading as I write this.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2010)

SO downloading this. I wonder how it will fare in Acid3 tests. I'll report later.

EDIT: It scored a nice 97! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also seems a lot faster.


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

Can i still keep my spell check!?!?

Since you all know i need it


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

Whoa, it sure is faster...a LOT faster. My add-ons aren't compatible though. :/


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it just me, or has Mozilla COMPLETELY coied Google Chrome's UI  layout... -.-


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Can i still keep my spell check!?!?
> 
> Since you all know i need it
> 
> ...


Actually, it reminds me more of the Opera design, than the Chrome's one.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

W00t, spell check!


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

How do i get the. minimize, close tabs back?

And i use to have favorites at the top of my page.... how do i get those back?

Never mind. i got the bookmarks back..

still... how does one get the "x" "-" stuff back?


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jun 29, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? I haven't used Opera in a while... I just think it seems very similar to Chrome: Tabs on top, address bar with navigation buttons below. Seems like a 1:1 replica of Chrome to me. If it really is faster though I may have to check it out. The main reason I switched to Google Chrome was because of how much faster it started vs. IE or Firefox 3.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Beltzner promises that Firefox 4 will be 'super-duper' fast



yeah and pigs might fly, each time firefox is released it uses more and more ram, no matter how many releases they have they will never fix the memory leaks which is a shame.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> still... how does one get the "x" "-" stuff back?


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Nintendo's S (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoob, is the picture your computer? I like the Win7 theme. What is it?


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jun 29, 2010)

I also don't really know how Mozilla generally handles their releases, anybody know when we can expect linux/mac dev builds? Or are betas usually only released for Windows?


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll stick with 3.6 until I can use my add-ons again.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm....very Chrome like. I'm not sure if I like it. Where'd my bookmarks go?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, that's interesting! I'll give this one a try, if it's good enough I might even quit Chrome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I must say I'm impressed with the speed and the large amount of changes they made. Props to the dev team!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks nice, I use firefox on the odd occasion ( I'm a chrome user ) and they are finally making it look nice, the one thing I hated about FF was that even with a theme it looked horrible, but now its better


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Another thing, multiple_ tabs_ seem to show as multiple_ windows_ on the Win7 taskbar.That's 'cause they're multiple processes (which is the way almost every browser is going or has gone lately), so that a crash in one doesn't affect another (and for security concerns).  It showing as multiple windows (instead of one) is likely something they can work on fixing later, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays memory use cannot be used as a measurement of speed, especially if you're on an OS that does aggressive precaching (such as Vista/7).
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000688.html
Since the caching is of data that's already on the harddrive, if that space is needed _it can be overwritten without having to be paged_, meaning the extra memory use actually speeds up things instead of slowing them down.

I'm on livehttpheaders is a must for me (with the text area resizer and greasemonkey), so it seems I'll have to wait to try this... as tempting as it is.

Linux 32
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir...nux-i686/en-US/

Linux 64
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir...x-x86_64/en-US/


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice, I'm downloading just for the heck of it, and it looks great!


----------



## pitman (Jun 29, 2010)

Too bad 90% of my extensions don't work.

I found this to be hilarious:


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

That's weird. Maybe it has something to do with the Persona you're using. Or maybe because I'm using XP. :/


----------



## Neo1Spider (Jun 29, 2010)

Just enable the menu bar, thats what got it back for me.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 29, 2010)

It is noticeably faster but I don't know if it's worth the loss of all my addon's.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Neo1Spider said:
			
		

> Just enable the menu bar, thats what got it back for me.



That works.but if i use hte menu bar it does not blend in. also, looks more clutterd


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2010)

I just want to maintain my current interface in 3.6.6, they're not going to force this new UI on us are they?
Firefox is meant to be highly customisable after all.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Neo1Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, maybe we should tell Mozilla about it, its the same for me by the way


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the same on the old one... but why add that sexy orange tool bar if we want to bee able to minimize and stuff not use it


----------



## nutella (Jun 30, 2010)

can't you just use the default theme. that worked for me.

on another note, while it worked alright for windows, when i use linux, i need to have the bookmarks toolbar enabled, otherwise i get like 50 icons in my toolbar. i have no idea why that happens. oh well, i don't care much for this anyway until all my addons are supported.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> can't you just use the default theme. that worked for me.



Not the point.

It's supposed to be customizable


----------



## pitman (Jun 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I just want to maintain my current interface in 3.6.6, they're not going to force this new UI on us are they?
> Firefox is meant to be highly customisable after all.



Its only a default setting, you can change it back to the FF3's tab settings with a simple right click.


----------



## nutella (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suppose so, cause thats really annoying. i thought it didnt work for you at all even with the default theme. my bad. i understand its a first beta, but at least they know what to fix soon.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 30, 2010)

Those who have extensions that aren't compatible... have you tried editing the install.rdf file inside of the xpi?
Change the 'max version' perimeter to 4.* and most (if not all) will work fine.

If you don't know how:

Change the xpi extension on the plug-in to rar and extract the install.rdf file
Open the install.rdf file with any text editor
Change the 'max version' to 4.*
Save the changes
Replace the install.rdf file in the archive with the one you edited
Change the rar extension back to xpi and install the plug-in


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I mean with themes, and not an interface that resembles the mac version of Firefox.
I already knew you could make the menu bar and tabs normal, I tried minefield last night.


----------



## sprogurt (Jun 30, 2010)

^.^ I'm actually happy now that my desktop's firefox is loading as fast as my laptop's now ^.^ (laptop is in for repairs and i'm stuck with using the old family desktop... 256MB FTW...)


----------



## Minox (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedwise I don't notice that much of a difference and I honestly prefer the Firefox 4 mockup theme that I have installed right now over the design they have in the beta.



Spoiler: Firefox 4 beta to the left, 3.6.6 to the right


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2010)

So, has anyone else noticed that when you put Tabs on top, it kills the "New Tab" button on the toolbar?
What's up with that? I use that button all the time.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, has anyone else noticed that when you put Tabs on top, it kills the "New Tab" button on the toolbar?
> What's up with that? I use that button all the time.



Mine works when it's on top :/


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi guys, it's a beta.


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeez o'Pete, it's pretty darn fast.  I've always teeter-tottered back and forth between Firefox and Chrome, and it looks like I'm back on the Foxy this time.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 30, 2010)

Can this be installed alongside 3.6.6?


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Can this be installed alongside 3.6.6?



Yes. you can.


----------



## Technik (Jun 30, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Can this be installed alongside 3.6.6?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 30, 2010)

I only use chrome cause I got a blue screen whenever I opened firefox, then I deleted it. I might try FF 4 out once the stable version comes out. I think chrome is perfectly fine and very fast anyway.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

If there was a bluescreen, you should try to fix it.  Firefox itself can't cause one, it probably tripped up a bug in something else, you should get it checked out.

C:\Windows\Minidump

Find the file that's dated form about the time firefox was causing bluescreens, and upload it to mediafire.com for us.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm using it right now. Looks more cluttered than Chrome


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 30, 2010)

Im downloading it now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

I have it and it runs pretty awesome. I noticed that now pages take a little extra time to show up, but once they do all the images pop up instantly (instead of the background loading, some imagine loading, more text, etc.).


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

GREAT! Now I just wish it would open faster


----------



## naruses (Jun 30, 2010)

Do it nows opens quickly like Chrome?

Cause thats why I changed from Chrome to FireFox.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> GREAT! Now I just wish it would open faster



Get more RAM/better CPU


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Cmon! Why does Firefox become the only who that crashes after I click on it! It's not a RAM issue. I have 3GB in a laptop.. Opera, Safari, and Chrome open quickly.
And if you tell me it's about the plugin's you're wrong since I only have 4 of them


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 30, 2010)

DERP DERP CHROME.

Yeah, can't touch on Chrome.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I have it and it runs pretty awesome. I noticed that now pages take a little extra time to show up, but once they do all the images pop up instantly (instead of the background loading, some imagine loading, more text, etc.).Firefox waits a period of time before it begins drawing the screen (so that things appear more smoothly as you've shown), but some guides and "speedup" addons (I'm looking at you, fasterfox) will modify this value to a lower value so the page appears in pieces before it's more complete.  Perhaps your old install had one of those values changed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 - Low memory will only cause crashes if it overflows both physical memory and the page file when the page file is set to a static amount instead of dynamically allocating.  Dynamic is the default, in fact static has to be manualyl set (and is a bad idea in most cases).  So basically low memory doesn't cause crashes.

2 - You don't need a specific number of plugins to cause a crash.
You can have just one, and if that single one fucks up, then you've got a fucked up plugin.
You can also have 25, and if none of them fuck up, you're good to go.



Again, this is a BETA.  A beta is an UNFINISHED/TESTING version!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Cmon! Why does Firefox become the only who that crashes after I click on it! It's not a RAM issue. I have 3GB in a laptop.. Opera, Safari, and Chrome open quickly.
> And if you tell me it's about the plugin's you're wrong since I only have 4 of them
> 
> Well one thing I noticed about Firefox, is that it that it's themeing and addon system is a little more in depth. So if you add that up with atleast 10 addons and a theme, plus plugins it's going to take some time to boot.
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 30, 2010)

Eww, I don't like Chrome and this looks exactly like it. Looks like when this comes out I'm back to Opera.


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2010)

woah...
nicee!

i might go back to firefox if it matches up to google chrome


----------



## jan777 (Jun 30, 2010)

Its faster that FF3 alright, but still takes a lot of system memory. and because of that, google chrome is still my


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Eww, I don't like Chrome and this looks exactly like it. Looks like when this comes out I'm back to Opera.


You haven't used the last few versions of opera, have you?

Firefox 4 looks more like opera than chrome.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 30, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Eww, I don't like Chrome and this looks exactly like it. Looks like when this comes out I'm back to Opera.


You can make it look pretty much the same as firefox 3


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

Why is everyone in this thread so stupid.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Why is everyone in this thread so stupid.



Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## jan777 (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




such randomness. and like button too. imma make mine too once i figure it out.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 30, 2010)

what plugins are you guys having trouble?

i have divx, greasemonkey(for homestarrunner), and icequickstream script anyone having trouble with those plugins?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 30, 2010)

its just too damn ugly for me to use right now. Its slightly faster to me but ill stick it out with chrome until they get out of beta. hopefully then theres more polish to the gui.


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2010)

OP only posted a link to a Wyndoze build. All the builds can be found here, including those for Mac and Linux:
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fir...y/latest-trunk/


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 30, 2010)

wait is that showing that 4.0 beta 2 is released? and which one do i want to download?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 30, 2010)

Since its beta(and you are going to install it),go with 2


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 30, 2010)

If anything this is much faster than FF3

but then again only people with a slow cnxn like me would notice the difference


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 30, 2010)

The theme is more Opera than Chrome, it's fast.
Here is my benchmark of FF4 Beta 2 Prerelease (It's a nightly build which is not complete, so beta 2 isn't complete)
http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/...action?key=3sGy


----------



## Kkolko (Jun 30, 2010)

But... I like my tabs where they are?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2010)

Gonna download it later today, thanks for the heads up.
Not sure about the new look though, gonna have to get used to that....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

Might have to leave Opera and go back to FF if it's fast enough.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 30, 2010)

Kkolko said:
			
		

> But... I like my tabs where they are?


As far as I see you can move them under the bookmark-bar as well...

I don`t know why but it is buggy on my PC. Somehow the upper bar seems to disappear when I maximize it... I think I`ll stick to FF3.6 for now...


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 30, 2010)

Working nice / theme still works and it's faster then 3.6.x

I'll stick with this beta for now


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I don`t know why but it is buggy on my PC.


That's because it's a beta.

A beta is unfinished (and quite likely buggy) software.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 30, 2010)

Tried it. Didn't like it. They hid all the options and stuff, just like Microsoft's crap. Plus 3/4 of my addons don't work anymore. 

I hate it when companies keep on changing their products where in the end the good things disappear again and you're left with crippled software.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw the 4.0 possibility yesterday on the add-on website.
(I couldn't find one, the author closed it's website and deactivated its add-on page on Mozilla  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, anyone has "History tree" .xpi ?)


I'm an add-on developer, I still haven't tested it with 3.7a1pre2 and now I will have to test it on 4.0, and after all the layout change they introduced I fear it's not compatible anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will have to recode it almost entirely, hoping Firefox still work the same way when downloading files. (Or maybe it will be easier? I can dream  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'll install 4.0beta at my work to test it (only 256Mo of RAM, let's see if it load faster!)

PS : I'm curious why they decided to released a beta instead or an alpha.
Maybe 3.7alpha became 4.0 ? They did it once with 3.2beta it became 3.5


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 30, 2010)

CBF to read the 6 pages of the thread, but how fast is this compared to Google Chrome, which I'm an avid fanboy of? Fast enough to win me over?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Tried it. Didn't like it. They hid all the options and stuff, just like Microsoft's crap.A lot of the options can be misused (accidentally or with good intent) to make the browser "not work" anymore in the eyes of a normal person.  Remember, normal programs are made for normal users, and they sometimes have to hide options that normal users can screw up.
> 
> QUOTE(berlinka @ Jun 30 2010, 04:11 AM) Plus 3/4 of my addons don't work anymore.
> I hate it when companies keep on changing their products where in the end the good things disappear again and you're left with crippled software.


Um.
Again.
Hello.
*IT'S A BETA.*

It just came out, so plugin developers need time to get it, test their plugins, find issues, make modifications, and submit the updated versions.
Many plugins are made by people that actually have a life/job/family/whatever, so it's not like this is going to happen instantly because going to work and taking care of your family takes priority over updating a browser plugin for a version *that the majority of your users don't even know exist.*

If you've never developed a large piece of software for the masses, then just maybe the people that are actually doing it have a better idea of how to do it than you.


----------



## prowler (Jun 30, 2010)

I might download it but I'm not sure yet since mine already looks abit like the beta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler










I'll wait until some plugins work... Well, all I really use is adblocker plus, download statusbar and web mail notifier.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 30, 2010)

If plugins update to include Web of Trust, some sort of ad blocker (Adblock or Adthwart), and a Gmail/Google Reader checker, I'll give it a spin. Oh, and Lazarus would be a beautiful plus.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 30, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I might download it but I'm not sure yet since mine already looks abit like the beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should have also crossed out the icon of that gamepad, i think we all know what that is anyway


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 30, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. pirate! pirate! shame on you...now excuse me I;m going to play wii games on hdd.... whos asking for receipts? *runs away*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

hehe

well i like it

AD blocker plus working fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also my themes that are applied through persona's stay if u apply on old version (3.6.6) then use new one

only thing not working is IRC


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jun 30, 2010)

FAIL


----------



## athemoe (Jun 30, 2010)

I will try this.
Mozilla Firefox is way better then Internet Explorer/Google Chrome


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Again, this is a BETA.  A beta is an UNFINISHED/TESTING version!
> Dude I know that -_-
> Even full versions of Firefox seem to be "buggy" to me and crash A LOT. I dont see the reason why since I've been using other browser's without this problem
> 
> ...


Sadly, after being a Chrome user for almost a year, this BETA doesnt come close it's as slow as hell. (As of now) I dont know if it's the same for you


----------



## casidepro (Jun 30, 2010)

im using it right now and its pretty fast, but alot of my addons aren't compatible anymore


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If there was a bluescreen, you should try to fix it.  Firefox itself can't cause one, it probably tripped up a bug in something else, you should get it checked out.
> 
> C:\Windows\Minidump
> 
> Find the file that's dated form about the time firefox was causing bluescreens, and upload it to mediafire.com for us.


lol, just checking back, anyway that happened a LOOOOOOONG time ago, i've been a chrome user ever since


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

casidepro said:
			
		

> im using it right now and its pretty fast, but alot of my addons aren't compatible anymore


Dont complain about addons not working... It's BETA MY FRIEND..


----------



## casidepro (Jun 30, 2010)

hey did you guys know that you can put the tabs under the navigation bar just like 3.6


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm happy, my add-on is working fine without any changes needed to my code !
just need an update of the max-version in the install manifest

I tested 4.0 at my work, and with only 256M of ram (which is all used by the system without launching any software) :
- FF4.0 is launching very fast compared to 3.6
- Pages are loaded fast too (but might be the cache effect, loading the page in background before showing it), it gives a nice effect.

Though, I don't have multi-processes, one for each tab. maybe it's not working on windows XP (SP1) ?

The menus seems to be the same as before, no big changes in the preferences.


Edit : Oh, there's a new firebug like menu "tools/inspect" to see the html structure of the page and a "tools/heads up display" to see the requests to the server.
nice, but not very efficient for the moment. I'm sure it will be more updated later.


----------



## prowler (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Even full versions of Firefox seem to be "buggy" to me and crash A LOT


Firefox is not buggy for me and has never even crashed


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm putting tabs to the top but I'm still seeing the title bar. Would the fact that I'm using XP be an explanation for that?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm putting tabs to the top but I'm still seeing the title bar. Would the fact that I'm using XP be an explanation for that?


Yes.
The aero-like theme is only for vista and 7
On XP the title and menu bar are always ON.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get rid of the menu bar (gaining the orange Firefox button) but the title bar is always there. Ah well, I'll think I'll stick with Chrome/Opera for the moment. I've seen the future and it doesn't contain a title bar.


----------



## casidepro (Jun 30, 2010)

or you can press F11


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

casidepro said:
			
		

> or you can press F11


True, but then you lose the taskbar which I prefer to have in full view.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you actually choosing your web browser based on whether or not the title bar is present?

...

The combination of silliness, superficiality and ignorance in that notion is actually causing me pain.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all. I look for a combination of speed and functionality. Chrome, Opera and Firefox 4 are all pretty similar in that respect so appearance is the deciding factor.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about robustness and extensibility?

FF's interface is far more customizable than any of it's competitors, so it unarguably wins there; and it's extensions library pretty much fills in any functionality one could possibly want.

The only front where it's left behind is on performance. However, the differences are meager and if you can get by with such a locked down and limited browser like Opera or Chrome, then I have to think you really aren't using it to it's full potential (eg, stock configuration newbie).


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> How about robustness and extensibility?
> 
> FF's interface is far more customizable than any of it's competitors, so it unarguably wins there; and it's extensions library pretty much fills in any functionality one could possibly want.
> 
> The only front where it's left behind is on performance. However, the differences are meager and if you can get by with such a locked down and limited browser like Opera or Chrome, then I have to think you really aren't using it to it's full potential (eg, stock configuration newbie).


I wouldn't go as far as stock configuration but I do have a minimalist approach. The only extension I use is an alerter for email, Google Wave and RSS. And AdBlock, obviously. I used to have all kinds of shite like flagfox, coloured tabs, twitter add-ons, content grabbers, IRC add-ons, torrent add-ons and lots of other nonsense that I realised was unnecessary so I had a good clear out. I like to keep it simple now.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except you can obtain a far more minimalist setup by utilizing the extensions which are available.

My current setup, for example:


Spoiler


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Except you can obtain a far more minimalist setup by utilizing the extensions which are available.
> 
> My current setup, for example:
> 
> ...


I agree that looks pretty cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway... back on topic.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 30, 2010)

Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how the tabs are ontop,
i also like that cool firefox menu button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Found the bookmark button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enabled the bookmark toolbar.
Also love the cool loading circle in each tab
Gonna take me awhile to get use to it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 30, 2010)

gona test right away


----------



## ericling (Jun 30, 2010)

Any way to have FF4 and FF3 at the same time?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Yes dude. it was posted here few hours ago..


----------



## prowler (Jun 30, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Any way to have FF4 and FF3 at the same time?


The beta installs into a different folder than the default Firefox folder.


----------



## ericling (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Installed FF4. Oh gawd. It's thunder! Everything work fine so far. It's lot faster than Chrome (My experience)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 30, 2010)

If some of you noobcakes bothered to actually read anything before posting, I already outlined how to get 95% or more of your retarded plugins working with the beta. I'm sick of seeing "Yeah... but none of my plugins work".


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> If some of you noobcakes bothered to actually read anything before posting, I already outlined how to get 95% or more of your retarded plugins working with the beta. I'm sick of seeing "Yeah... but none of my plugins work".


Welcome to humanity.

No matter how hard you try, the average person will always be technologically disabled.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 30, 2010)

i think the slow rise in % for chrome users has got firefox disturbed so they try to mimic... first time i saw someone copying google and not the other way round
also, the topic pic was a great idea... thanks for the news but i think a full fledged release would be more safer (in all aspects)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				ifish said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the point.

It's a beta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'll probably give this a try. Considering that it defaults to a different install folder then I'm not losing much if I try.


----------



## kagutsuchi (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't see this posted yet:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ad...15003/versions/

It will disable compatibility checks for addons. Most of them will still work well from my experience.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Even full versions of Firefox seem to be "buggy" to me and crash A LOT.


http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
Run firefox's safe mode, is it still all slow?
If so, then it's one of your plugins/addons/themes, no matter how much you don't want that to be true.

If not, make a new profile with the profile manager.
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
If that fixes it, there was something corrupt in your user profile, and I recommend backing up your bookmarks and moving to the new one, then deleting the old one.


----------



## Issac (Jun 30, 2010)

only thing I think is annoying is the lack of minimize, maximize and exit buttons at the top right.... oh, and not being able to middle-click the tabs to close them


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

I love how Ad Block Plus is already compatible with 4.0


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

I found on my add-on manager page "add-ons can now be compatible with Firefox 4.0b2pre."
So, there's already few bugs and things changed (I still haven't find the list of changes for the 4.x series)

For beta testers, you can find the newest Nightly builds here (new one every few days).

And like mozilla says :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We make nightly builds for testing only. We write code and post the results right away so people like you can join our testing process and report bugs. You will find bugs, and lots of them. Mozilla might crash on startup. *It might delete all your files and cause your computer to burst into flames*. Don't bother downloading nightly builds if you're unwilling to put up with problems.So, it's only for beta testers, not a stable firefox, don't complain if it doesn't work like you want.
> 
> 
> DeltaBurntI love how Ad Block Plus is already compatible with 4.0


And mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Automatic Save Folder, beta 78 is for 4.0.*

/advertising off


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW. It is way faster than FF3 and Ad Block Plus works straight away.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Cyan, you think they will fix the issue what i HAVE to have the menu bar in order to have the "close" "maximize" and "minimize"


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't like the new layout. I tried it for a day and had to go back to 3.6

I seem to loose a little more of my browsing space than with the old layout. 
The transparent text looks horrible when you have the menu bar on which I always like to have. 
The whole layout looks horrible in general.

On the up side it is quicker.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 30, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I'm cool with it then lolz


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

Also, dunno if this has been posted here before, but Firefox released the beta 2 preview today (and as with all previews it's nicknamed minefield).

I haven't noticed anything different really, maybe just some behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Cyan, you think they will fix the issue what i HAVE to have the menu bar in order to have the "close" "maximize" and "minimize"


I don't know.
Maybe it's only based on the OS detection (2K/XP or vista/7) and can't be changed.
OR maybe it's an option set in about:config which let you decide if you want the aero-like theme or not. (but maybe it will deactivate the aero-style completely and go back to an XP-style, not the title bar only)

I don't have vista/7 to test, but maybe I can find a preference to set this title bar on/off.
I'll check the mozilla knowledge base website for the hidden preferences.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Cyan, thanks so much. becuase i want hte bar. just not the menu part :


----------



## ZeroGwafa (Jun 30, 2010)

I must be doing it wrong, the FTP download links do not appear for me...

Nevermind, figured it out...


----------



## seahorsepip (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok it looks ugly now but this is not how the final version will look, so heres the way the look when final(mockups):
7&Vista: link
XP: link
Ubuntu(Linux): link


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

sorry, I couldn't find anything related to the layout in the about:config on the website's wiki (maybe it's possible, but not listed yet, though I doubt because the wiki is updated regularly)
check here for the about:config Wiki


on another note, I found this picture : 






It's from Minefield (Firefox 3.7aXpre codename, which will become 4.0).
The title bar with the buttons seems to be present on an aero style.
So, it's maybe only a bug on the 4.0.beta1

The site says that the menu bar can appear temporarily by pressing ALT. did you try it to see if it made the minimize/max/close appear too ?

Did you try the 4.0.beta2 ? (I gave the link on the previous page) maybe that's why there was a new beta so quickly.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually just got really pissed and am gonna wait till it's outta beta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, Cyan!!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

no problem, and sorry I couldn't help you more.
I hope this will be corrected for vista/7 users (if it's a bug, it will be corrected, but maybe it's not a bug)


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I actually just got really pissed and am gonna wait till it's outta beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could always use 3.6.6 with the 4.0 mockup theme.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like my current theme.
its sexy


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 30, 2010)

I've installed it, but whenever I open the shortcut from anywhere it opens normal Firefox (3.6.6)...How can I stop it?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> I've installed it, but whenever I open the shortcut from anywhere it opens normal Firefox (3.6.6)...How can I stop it?
> Maybe there's another Firefox session running in the background, and running a new firefox open a new window from the current process.
> - Check there's really no other firefox process first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'd just minimised my other Firefox window...lol...running it now, but my theme has fecked it up with no icons in the top right.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2010)

Then it's the same problem Ifish is having.
maybe try the beta2, or as suggested by DeltaBurnt, there's a theme to make 3.6.6 looks like minefield/aero, if you want only the design change.
Maybe this one : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4988/ ?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Then it's the same problem Ifish is having.
> maybe try the beta2, or as suggested by DeltaBurnt, there's a theme to make 3.6.6 looks like minefield/aero, if you want only the design change.
> Maybe this one : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4988/ ?



It's Strata40 theme with the StrataBuddy extension.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 30, 2010)

No I want this new one because it's noticeably faster, I'll mess around with my theme later and try and get it to work. F11 makes the screen smaller and then I can move it to make it maximise, but the buttons aren't there.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> No I want this new one because it's noticeably faster, I'll mess around with my theme later and try and get it to work. F11 makes the screen smaller and then I can move it to make it maximise, but the buttons aren't there.



I have that exact same issue


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...you do know that F11 is full screen mode, right? In full screen mode, by the way, the _ [] and X are to the right of the google search (on the same level).


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm running the 64 bit version, is there anyway to get Java or Flash to work on it?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mozilla loves ripping off other browsers now don't they?


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Mozilla loves ripping off other browsers now don't they?


You could really say that about any software company in existence, as they all utilize functionality or design that exist in other predated software.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 1, 2010)

Opera 10.60 is faster than any version of Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Opera 10.60 is faster than any version of Firefox or Chrome.


Verifiable third-party benchmarks or take it back.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 1, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Mozilla loves ripping off other browsers now don't they?
> 
> Everyone is freaking out about the new design saying it's such a huge chrome rip off. Who the fuck cares? It's the DEFAULT skin, you can (unlike chrome
> 
> ...



No offense but I don't think anyone cares about Opera in the least bit. Why? Because everyone who uses Opera are completely stuck up and think they're from the future. You eventually just put Opera on your "Don't give a shit" list.


----------



## Njrg (Jul 1, 2010)

It beta be beta than 3. UCWUTIDIDTHAR?


----------



## iFish (Jul 1, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> It beta be beta than 3. UCWUTIDIDTHAR?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL. I'm not stuck up in the slightest. Nor do I think I'm from the future. It's just factual that it's faster regardless if anyone cares or not.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 1, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just saying from experience that Opera users are like Apple users in the sense that they all think they're using the best product and all the features on their product have never been thought of before.

Plus Firefox 4.0 beta hasn't even gotten the javascript addon that makes it go even faster.


----------



## kagutsuchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I'm running the 64 bit version, is there anyway to get Java or Flash to work on it?



https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570133

Specifically, see comment #1. Either Adobe will continue releasing 64-bit Flash or Mozilla will somehow allow use of 32-bit extensions in the 64-bit browser.

Also (for Java):

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=474371
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575799


----------



## raiderscrusade (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, the current 3.6.6 version I have is giving me this shits, if I can be honest.

Every time it slows down on my Vista machine, then recovers, it changes the theme into stupid Vista Aero default crap, rather than my nice Green custom theme......

Lets hope this new version 4 doesn't do so, because currently 3.6.6 is almost abandoned by myself.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Well, the current 3.6.6 version I have is giving me this shits, if I can be honest.
> 
> Every time it slows down on my Vista machine, then recovers, it changes the theme into stupid Vista Aero default crap, rather than my nice Green custom theme......
> 
> ...



Um, can your computer handle Firefox? Like is it outdated?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> LoL. I'm not stuck up in the slightest. Nor do I think I'm from the future. It's just factual that it's faster regardless if anyone cares or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Well, the current 3.6.6 version I have is giving me this shits, if I can be honest.
> 
> Every time it slows down on my Vista machine, then recovers, it changes the theme into stupid Vista Aero default crap, rather than my nice Green custom theme......
> 
> ...


If it is an visualstyle, which style engine/patch do you use ?or do you use windowsblinds(crappy shit)?


----------



## Excellentnuke (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there any way to set it so that multiple tabs don't appear as multiple windows on Windows 7? It's useful sometimes, but there are times when I have so many tabs open that it's pointless.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when it handles Vista, it handles FireFox. This is stil weird, but whatever hust try this one


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 1, 2010)

Excellentnuke said:
			
		

> Is there any way to set it so that multiple tabs don't appear as multiple windows on Windows 7? It's useful sometimes, but there are times when I have so many tabs open that it's pointless.


You mean the taskbar previews? 
set browser.taskbar.previews.enable to false


----------



## raiderscrusade (Jul 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 GB Ram, 1 GB graphics, 2.1 GHz Processor it handled 3.5.10 perfect then I updated and it started stuffing around...

I'll just try this new version out


----------



## Inunah (Jul 1, 2010)

Blah, Firefox 4.....

I'd like to get the beta...

But I'd also like to keep these:
-StumbleUpon Toolbar
-Tektek Toolbar
-App that gives you the option to search through tineye when you right click an image


....Blah, no updating yet, then.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 1, 2010)

Sticking with chrome.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 1, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Blah, Firefox 4.....
> 
> I'd like to get the beta...
> 
> ...


If you don't know how to use an old add-on on a newer version, then maybe you don't need a beta version. it's usually for developers to test and update add-on compatibility to be ready when the final 4.0 is finaly release to normal users.
But you know, there are 3 very easy solutions (2 of them were given few pages back) : 
- edit the addon manually (download and save to disk instead of installing, rename .xpi to .zip, unzip, edit install.rdf, edit the max version to 4.0.* and repack, rename to xpi, install)
- install an add-on to disable version verification (but I suspect it only do the following without you knowing :
- edit the extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b to false (untested by me, do it at your own risk).

*Edit *: 
I tried the last point, it's working fine.
No need to re-download unpack and modify the extensions manually, no need to install a new extension either
just put in the URL bar : about:config
accept the warning screen
right-click and choose "new>boolean"
name : extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b
value : false
restart Firefox


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 1, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Sticking with chrome.



Ok, I know your post is on topic but it does nothing to contribute to the overall conversation whatsoever.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and neither what you've just said there.

I'd use it but Adobe Flash Player isn't working on it so I can't watch videos, so I'm just sticking to 3.6.6 for now.


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would consider dissuading you from making another useless post 'contributing'.


----------



## geminisama (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, so it's pretty much Firefox Chrome. Fucking gay.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the new layout and stuff. Not sure if there's any big change in speed though, I haven't really compared.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Wow, so it's pretty much Firefox Chrome. Fucking gay.


YOu're gay. It looks like Opera and not Chrome.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 2, 2010)

For me it looks like Firefox with new layout. I really don't care what it looks like, what I care is the functionality and add-ons, usability and stability.
Why this war for a futile thing ? just use the one you like.

Every browser program have a URL bar, ohhh, which one copied on the other ? ahhh, blasphemy !
Come on, stop acting childish


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> For me it looks like Firefox with new layout. I really don't care what it looks like, what I care is the functionality and add-ons, usability and stability.
> Why this war for a futile thing ? just use the one you like.
> 
> Every browser program have a URL bar, ohhh, which one copied on the other ? ahhh, blasphemy !
> Come on, stop acting childish


Here's the thing.

People like thinking they know what they're talking about. They also like pushing this perception onto other people. 

Main problem with this: when it comes to technology, average Joe doesn't know anything.

Thus, you get threads like this, where people come up with stupid reasons to try and state why their browser is superior, when in reality, they're just ignorant and picked whatever browser they're currently using because of said stupid reasons, not realizing how stupid their reasons are.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait where do you get Firefox 4 Beta?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> TechRadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait where do you get Firefox 4 Beta?


In after Satangel, but you could have just _read_ the first post.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2010)

But it just says


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi! We're glad you're interested in Firefox 4 Beta - it's not quite ready yet.
> Our candidate builds (FTP links below) are still going through quality assurance tests.
> You might want to wait until it's available at www.firefox.com/beta.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> But it just says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You had to search a little bit further, here it is (I think):

Firefox 4.0 beta 1 download


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2010)

Thankyou so much ^.^

Ok i just got it and it's great!
But how do i make the bookmarks appear under the home button and all that...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 2, 2010)

It kinda looks like IE, which sucks


----------



## Nikolay (Jul 2, 2010)

I dunno if it's been said already, but this isn't the beta, it's the first candidate for the beta. If I'm just stating the obvious, then just move along, nothing to see here..


----------



## Cyan (Jul 2, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much ^.^
> 
> Ok i just got it and it's great!
> But how do i make the bookmarks appear under the home button and all that...


did you try right-click on the bar> show bookmark bar, to customize your bars ?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Heh, my GBAtemp theme looks awesome with the new Firefox.


----------



## Inunah (Jul 2, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 2, 2010)

it's a solution to use firefox 4.0beta and still use your favorite add-ons.
just disable the add-on version checker routine, and they will work without problem.

If after doing that, it doesn't boot correctly anymore because an add-on is conflicting, you can launch firefox 3.6.6 and set the preference back to "extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b = true"


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bleh not yet there for Linux


----------



## Rydian (Jul 2, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> It kinda looks like IE, which sucksI certainly hope you're talking about just the look, and not that it'll act like IE.
> 
> QUOTE(Fabis94 @ Jul 2 2010, 01:37 PM) Bleh not yet there for Linux


I posted links to the linux builds.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope they have a Linux release soon.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy.  Shit.

Look one post above you.


----------

